# Figured them out...



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i just got back from the golf coarses carp fishing,my brother caught about a 22lber then i got hooked up with a moster and i mean monster,fought im for about 5 min and didnt have a good hook set,3 sec later he was gone.but caught some big Bream though.

Well we took about 5 pieces of bread on used 3 to chum got them comming put some bread on the hook thengot our firsthook up!got home tonight and tied a few flys to look like bread with some white kiptail and a few with saddle hackes (white) realy fun.

-Hunter R.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just moved onto a highly stoked Bass/Brim/Carp pond. I am looking forward to trying my new fly rod out here. Let me know how the bread flies go.We always used corn for Carp when i lived in South Dakota.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a blast. I love a good carp bite. If you ever need company I'd love to tag along. SHB


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Same here, any time.


----------

